# Superhuman: Steroids (documentary)



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

The English language version (with Finnish sub titles) of one of the most  sought after steroid documentaries on YouTube. Produced by National  Geographic in 2007. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfFV46V9MwE

Superhuman: Steroids, Part 2- YouTube

Superhuman: Steroids, Part 3 - YouTube

Superhuman: Steroids, Part 4 - YouTube

Superhuman: Steroids, Part 5 (of 5) - YouTube


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

I watched part 1 & 2
going to watch the rest later


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you for posting this. Very intresting.


----------



## alextheassassin (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome! thanks! ive been looking for this!


----------



## darebear7 (May 27, 2012)

watched it easily 5 times


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 29, 2012)

The famous quote..."Why would I be Clark Kent when I could be superman" LOL..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it as good as Bigger, Stronger, Faster? I might check it out soon.


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just watched it. This documentary in my eyes was nothing short of propaganda. It would take me all day to﻿ write about the numerous flaws I saw in in it but one of the most striking one's that stood out is the fact that Taylor Hooten was taking other drugs besides steroids and they never even mention that in the film. One being SSRI, a powerful anti-depressant that can cause suicidal behavior (The documentary omitted all of that information and ONLY talked about his steroid use). Bigger, Stronger, Faster is a much more intellectually honest look at steroids. ​


----------



## Rugged (Apr 4, 2013)

Another steroid debate.....HOW BORRINGGGG.


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rugged said:


> Another steroid debate.....HOW BORRINGGGG.



Why did you take the time to comment then? If it is boring to you, go to another thread. It is that simple.


----------



## Anguish (May 13, 2013)

Sensationalist tripe...

Is it actually a documentary when there is a ton of scary mood music to accompany the sensational voice-over?


----------



## Anguish (May 13, 2013)

Had to watch it in another location, BTW. The original video in the OP has been deleted.


----------



## pj250 (Feb 4, 2014)

good to try to watch it soon


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

rwm088 said:


> Just watched it. This documentary in my eyes was nothing short of propaganda. It would take me all day to﻿ write about the numerous flaws I saw in in it but one of the most striking one's that stood out is the fact that Taylor Hooten was taking other drugs besides steroids and they never even mention that in the film. One being SSRI, a powerful anti-depressant that can cause suicidal behavior (The documentary omitted all of that information and ONLY talked about his steroid use). Bigger, Stronger, Faster is a much more intellectually honest look at steroids. ​



This! Taylor Hooten did not die from steroids. It is just a way for his father to lash out and spread false information about anabolics. I'm sure they didn't help, but there is far more to that story than the media likes to tell.


----------

